# First Official Registrant



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful Kim!!! So who is the lucky first person to sign up???


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Remember the person who was sOO excited?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

hmmmmm I have a bad headache.....will try to think. I think I know, I think I know!!!! Ouch! :smooch:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The first registrant for the Sacto Ryley's Run came thru last week I believe. Sharon & I are keeping our fingers, toes & paws crossed that the turn out is as good as the response so far!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My guess is Sandy............................


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Remember the person who was sOO excited?


And I'm *STILL* soooooooo excited!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> My guess is Sandy............................


You WIN, Mary! Do you pick lotto numbers, too? :crossfing


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

flamingo_sandy said:


> You WIN, Mary! Do you pick lotto numbers, too? :crossfing


Yeah I do Sandy but suck at it......:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Yeah I do Sandy but suck at it......:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


HA! I guess I should have been more specific and said WINNING lotto numbers, huh?:doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I now let the machine pick... but it sucks to..............:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

flamingo_sandy said:


> And I'm *STILL* soooooooo excited!


Thank you Sandy. I hope everyone who is registering is as excited as you are to come. We will be having even more than last year, so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Thank you Sandy. I hope everyone who is registering is as excited as you are to come. We will be having even more than last year, so I am looking forward to it.



That's so true. I think the kids might come. :yuck: LOL........Sorry. I do love my children.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> That's so true. I think the kids might come. :yuck: LOL........Sorry. I do love my children.


Nothing wrong with bringing the kids, Kim. I am sure they will love seeing all the dogs and if the agility people come and put on a demo, I am sure it will be entertaining, plus the K9 Units from SUNY and the Albany Police will be there as well as the Guiding Eyes. So there will be plenty to see besides the walk and run. Goodie bags will have much more this year as well. So it will be worth their while.


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> That's so true. I think the kids might come. :yuck: LOL........Sorry. I do love my children.


I think that's awesome, Kimm! If it was a car ride and not air fare, I'm sure my daughter would be coming, too.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

If it was a shorter distance from here I would bring the kids and the whole gang.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> If it was a shorter distance from here I would bring the kids and the whole gang.....


I think you should send Hootie, to be the official Dirk's mascot. LOL!!! He could ride around the course. He wouldnt even have to walk. LOL!!! We know how much he likes to sleep.:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I think you should send Hootie, to be the official Dirk's mascot. LOL!!! He could ride around the course. He wouldnt even have to walk. LOL!!! We know how much he likes to sleep.:


He might forget where he is and fall asleep in the golf cart and fall off.....:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This may sound awful, but it was so nice to sleep in a bed without the dogs and cats! If the kids come, I lose my dog-sitters! :uhoh: Although, they are great dog-walkers. And, if Ashley comes, she'll probably bring her Mom. We'll see.


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> He might forget where he is and fall asleep in the golf cart and fall off.....:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


Maybe a motorcycle with two side cars, one for me and one for Hootie? (Brinks would drive.)


----------

